# MIDIssonance Omnisphere Kinejo - Available Now



## Vin (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

Announcing the next *MIDIssonance* soundset for the mighty Omni 2 - *Omnisphere Kinejo*.







*Omnisphere Kinejo* is a soundset for Spectrasonics power synth Omnisphere 2, containing 150 cinematic patches. *Omnisphere Kinejo* takes the "hybrid" approach - patches are designed both with Omnisphere's soundsources and 56 new custom unique sounding soundsources. Soundset is inspired with some of the recent scores and records and also some sonic experiments and ideas which derived from the soundsource creation process. Patches are made with cinematic music in mind, but they’re also very suitable for electronic, ambient and New Age.

While Omnisphere 2 is not a full-blown sampler like Native Instruments Kontakt or UVI Workstation, its powerful import and processing capabilities allow for much creativity when using any soundsource, simple or complex. Soundsources were created using both analog and digital synths, acoustic instruments and other sounds which were processed and mangled in a musical way.

Patches are carefully programmed with detailed modulation capabilities, offering much more detail per every preset.

Soundset is comprised of:


*50* Arps + BPM (*25* Basslines & *25* Arps)

*50* Atmospheres (*25* Pads & *25* Textures)

*50* Playable Instruments (*20* Synth Leads, *15* Synth Basses, *15* Instruments)
Listen to some demo tracks here:



Walkthrough video of every single patch here:



More demos coming very soon!

*Omnisphere Kinejo* is available for purchase at midissonance.com for €19.95 (+ VAT in EU)


----------



## chapbot (Mar 25, 2017)

Sounds great - these patches modernize Omni2


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 25, 2017)

Waiting ..... awaiting


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 25, 2017)

Looking forward to a walkthrough.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 25, 2017)

I like this direction for Omni 2. I am sure they are easy to make our own (great feature of this engine.) Looking forward to a walkthrough as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a big fan of Vin's first Omni2 Soundset, it is very musical. Looking very much forward to trying this one as well.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice... great Esperanto name too... "film+place"


----------



## Udo (Mar 25, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Very nice... great Esperanto name too... "film+place"


Do you speak Esperanto ... and you're not Dutch ...?


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 26, 2017)

Udo said:


> Do you speak Esperanto ... and you're not Dutch ...?


Yes, you're correct... I'm not Dutch. I like to study languages and how they relate to each other - similar words in very different languages found in other languages (mostly English which is my native tongue). For some reason I remembered that word because it's "sounds out" phonetically like "_canejo_" which means rabbit in Spanish - another language I don't speak very well.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 26, 2017)

It's tomorrow... when does this land on your site?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 26, 2017)

Hmmm ... midday in USA and not here so far.
Wondering about _Symmetry_ though .....?


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 26, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Hmmm ... midday in USA and not here so far.
> Wondering about _Symmetry_ though .....?


I have Symmetry and it's really good. That's why I hangin' 'round here waiting for Kinejo to drop...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 26, 2017)

There is a free XLV version you can d/l & try, I highly recommend the full version. Some of my favorite Omni sound design.



lp59burst said:


> I have Symmetry and it's really good. That's why I hangin' 'round here waiting for Kinejo to drop...


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 26, 2017)

THX! Have everything John Lehmkuhl (PluginGuru) has done for Omni/2, and a few others (Plughugger, Ilio EDM Eclipse Solar, Pulsar). 
Good to see these.


----------



## Vin (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey folks,

Thanks a lot for your comments!

Apologies, my internet connection is painfully slow for some reason today - 50+ min video walkthrough of every single patch is uploading as we speak.

In the meantime, enjoy this excellent track by Mr. Porter (dressed and naked versions here):







lp59burst said:


> Very nice... great Esperanto name too... "film+place"



Well spotted  I'm really fascinated with Esperanto for some reason - it's such a cool and unique sounding language. I've been contemplating learning it since it's apparently very easy to learn, but not sure if it would make sense


----------



## bbrylow (Mar 26, 2017)

I can get to the page for it now but the Buy Now button does not seem to be functioning.


----------



## Vin (Mar 26, 2017)

bbrylow said:


> I can get to the page for it now but the Buy Now button does not seem to be functioning.



Hey Bryan,

Apologies for that - walkthrough is still (sloooowly) uploading and I'll post here as soon as it's up - it will be available in a few hours.


----------



## bbrylow (Mar 26, 2017)

No worries. Kinda cool to have a line forming, hey? We're all chomping at the bit.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 26, 2017)

I guess .....  Those ready to purchase don't seem to care about walkthrough. Will now wait and reconsider.


----------



## Vin (Mar 26, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> I guess .....  Those ready to purchase don't seem to care about walkthrough. Will now wait and reconsider.



Hey sostenuto,

Really sorry about that - on top of super slow upload today (changing the internet provider next month) there were some server hiccups.

Here's the walkthrough of every single patch in the meantime:


----------



## bbrylow (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok, please post when the new lib can be purchased.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 26, 2017)

Understand. THX for updating. Also looking forward when all is sorted.
Actually working a Track with XLV right now ...


----------



## Vin (Mar 27, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Actually working a Track with XLV right now ...



Great to hear that 

...and Omnisphere Kinejo is now available for purchase at midissonance.com!


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 27, 2017)

Great news Vin... downloading now...


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 28, 2017)

I checked out the walkthrough - loved the arps but not too bothered about pads/textures anymore. I just have sooo many of those as I've bought around 15 soundsets by now. I understand most devs wants to cover all bases, which is why they are always included.

All in all, great soundset though


----------



## DHousden (Mar 28, 2017)

Another great set of sounds for a bargain price. Highly recommended!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 28, 2017)

Great sounds. I'm unable to buy on my ipad. When going to the site's main page touching on each instrument does nothing (does not link to the product page) and the menu in the top right corner does work, but doesn't contain links to the individual product pages (just general pages that have the same issue). So there's no way to purchase. Perhaps this is just my ipad, but I've never had this problem with any other site. Just thought you may want to look into it and test your pages for compatibility. I'll head to my desktop now.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Great sounds. I'm unable to buy on my ipad. When going to the site's main page touching on each instrument does nothing (does not link to the product page) and the menu in the top right corner does work, but doesn't contain links to the individual product pages (just general pages that have the same issue). So there's no way to purchase. Perhaps this is just my ipad, but I've never had this problem with any other site. Just thought you may want to look into it and test your pages for compatibility. I'll head to my desktop now.



Well .... Page is very strange for me .... Click Right Arrow icon at bottom left of Kinejo image. When page comes up, go down to Audio demo and just above is *BUY NOW* bar. Click on it and voila' ....... 

Not so intuitive for my slow, senior grey matter


----------



## Vin (Mar 28, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Great news Vin... downloading now...



Let me know what you think 



R. Soul said:


> I checked out the walkthrough - loved the arps but not too bothered about pads/textures anymore. I just have sooo many of those as I've bought around 15 soundsets by now. I understand most devs wants to cover all bases, which is why they are always included.
> 
> All in all, great soundset though



Cheers Peter! Yeah, there will be more specialized soundsets as well (focused on arps & rhythms only, focused on pads & soundscapes only etc.)



DHousden said:


> Another great set of sounds for a bargain price. Highly recommended!



Thanks a lot David! 



kurtvanzo said:


> Great sounds. I'm unable to buy on my ipad. When going to the site's main page touching on each instrument does nothing (does not link to the product page) and the menu in the top right corner does work, but doesn't contain links to the individual product pages (just general pages that have the same issue). So there's no way to purchase. Perhaps this is just my ipad, but I've never had this problem with any other site. Just thought you may want to look into it and test your pages for compatibility. I'll head to my desktop now.



Weird, works well here. Tablets and smartphones can be a bit quirky when it comes to page scaling, although my site is completely mobile-friendly. Will look into it on other devices - thanks for the tip. Let me know if you have any problems on desktop and I'll look into it immediately


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 28, 2017)

Enjoyed going through the new set last night Vin lots of influence from origional to John Carpenter and Reznor / Ross. I would say my biggest compliment would be how well they instantly fit in the mix leaving room for other elements and help inspire new ideas. I enjoy the good mix of sound including sequences and pads. Keep on doing what you're doing then as you do it well. You and Pendle have recently showed what can really be done with external sound sources and Omni2.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 28, 2017)

Vin said:


> Weird, works well here. Tablets and smartphones can be a bit quirky when it comes to page scaling, although my site is completely mobile-friendly. Will look into it on other devices - thanks for the tip. Let me know if you have any problems on desktop and I'll look into it immediately



After checking it out my desktop mac with Firefox I see the problem. On the ipad neither of the two icons show up on the bottom right of each picture. So the link buttons are essentially invisible. When you press in just the right spot on the ipad it works (though it takes some time getting there) but without the icons being there it's very hard to tell where to press. After looking on my desktop I see they are 2 small icons next to each other. Perhaps you should make them bigger (small for even a normal ipad, much less an ipad mini or a phone) and more obvious (a bigger button size backdrop or rectangle around it) once you figure out why the icons don't show on an apple ipad.

Update: it's the same on my iphone, they work but are invisible (and the link takes a while to load the page).


----------



## Vin (Mar 28, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> After checking it out my desktop mac with Firefox I see the problem. On the ipad neither of the two icons show up on the bottom right of each picture. So the link buttons are essentially invisible. When you press in just the right spot on the ipad it works (though it takes some time getting there) but without the icons being there it's very hard to tell where to press. After looking on my desktop I see they are 2 small icons next to each other. Perhaps you should make them bigger (small for even a normal ipad, much less an ipad mini or a phone) and more obvious (a bigger button size backdrop or rectangle around it) once you figure out why the icons don't show on an apple ipad.
> 
> Update: it's the same on my iphone, they work but are invisible (and the link takes a while to load the page).




Will look into it - thanks for the suggestions.



synthpunk said:


> Enjoyed going through the new set last night Vin lots of influence from origional to John Carpenter and Reznor / Ross. I would say my biggest compliment would be how well they instantly fit in the mix leaving room for other elements and help inspire new ideas. I enjoy the good mix of sound including sequences and pads. Keep on doing what you're doing then as you do it well. You and Pendle have recently showed what can really be done with external sound sources and Omni2.




Thanks man! Yeah, love both R&R and Carpenter's work - been listening a lot to _Before the Flood_ and _Lost Themes _lately. And custom soundsources are really exciting to process in Omni - it does have a comprehensive factory library, but new and unique is a good thing, right?


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2017)

Raouf decided to continue his tradition of combining his demo with a cool video - here's a beautiful time lapse montage he did:


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 29, 2017)

Vin said:


> Raouf decided to continue his tradition of combining his demo with a cool video - here's a beautiful time lapse montage he did:



That sounds (and looks) awesome - it made me remember an old favorite of mine from the 80's...

_Tangerine Dream - Love On A Real Train_


----------



## chapbot (Mar 29, 2017)

I just bought both KINEJO and SYMMETRY. They are exactly what I have been looking for lately (and can't find ANYWHERE) - simple yet rich arps and pads. I don't know why more content creators don't focus on usable sounds like these. I installed it and immediately put it in a track I'm working on lol.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> That sounds (and looks) awesome - it made me remember an old favorite of mine from the 80's...
> 
> _Tangerine Dream - Love On A Real Train_



Yes! And _Rubycon _and _Phaedra _are some of my all-time favorites. Really ahead of its time. I think that their music inspired a lot of great scores, especially game scores such as _Mass Effect_.



chapbot said:


> I just bought both KINEJO and SYMMETRY. They are exactly what I have been looking for lately (and can't find ANYWHERE) - simple yet rich arps and pads. I don't know why more content creators don't focus on usable sounds like these. I installed it and immediately put it in a track I'm working on lol.



Great to hear!


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 30, 2017)

+1 on TD... huge fan...

I have both Kinejo and Symmetry now too... I got lost in Kinejo for hours last night...


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 30, 2017)

TD references sealed the deal ! Installed and starting to enjoy. Symmetry likely next .....


----------



## Vin (Apr 20, 2017)

...and here are two new demos (dressed and naked):


----------

